# New to chartering - advice, please



## Austinsailor (Sep 16, 2004)

My wife and I would like to charter in the Caribbean with some friends next May. We''re considering BVI, Antigua, or St.Maarten. For a first time charter, what would be the most fun/easiest experience (we''re open to other destinations, too)? 

Also, the Moorings seems to be who most people use to charter. Is that because they''re the largest and most reliable? What other companies would you recommend? What should we look out for?

Thanks!


----------



## Stede (Jun 13, 2002)

Austinsailor,

I''ve chartered in two of the locations you mentioned (BVI,St.Maarten.)I loved both locations, but the sailing is a little more aggressive in the St.Maarten area. My first charter was in the BVI. I recommend the same for you. The islands are closer together,(making short sailing legs,)navigation is by line of sight,there''s a lot to do,and the scenery is spectacular. IMO,for scenery and stuff to do,you can''t go wrong in either location.For a first time charter though, the BVI is a very good fit.

As far as a charter company,I know the Moorings has a fine reputation.IMO though, they were always a little high on their pricing. I usually chartered through Sun Yacht, but they were bought out by Sunsail,I believe? Stay with the larger charter companies unless you have first hand knowledge of a smaller outfit.We chartered our first boat (Gulfstar 40) through a small company. While the boat was basically sound, she hadn''t been maintained very well .Her condition made for some humorous stories, but it''s not a scenario I care to repeat. Good luck!


----------



## foxglove (Dec 27, 2002)

I too chartered in the BVI out of Tortola. BoatUS Charters hooked me up with Horizon Charters. The boat was an almost new Bavaria 32. Professional staff. All went well.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Definitely go with BVI...easy place to get your feet wet in chartering. How many people total?......
Plenty of sights to see, eating & drinking are avail at most stops........if you want to stretch your sails, you can find that too.
A catamaran may be a great choice here for your party.


----------



## Austinsailor (Sep 16, 2004)

There will be 6 of us. I''ve never sailed a cat before but I think the extra room would be nice, especially if we do go for a larger party.

Thanks everyone, for your help!


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

The answer to why Moorings is the most reliable (thereby expecting a small premium in price) chartering company is obvious: they are since long established in the business and the BVI area and they would never risk tarnishing their good reputation by not rendering the level of service you expect from them. Anyway, if you have to choose between St. Martin and Antigua, go rather for the latter = much more interesting coastwise. You should also try to keep as earlier as possible: April is much drier than May!


----------



## Austinsailor (Sep 16, 2004)

Does anyone have any recommendations for chartering/sailing books on the BVI or Antigua?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Austinsailor,

I was just in the BVIs this July doing a delivery for a boat that was in charter with the Catamaran Company located in Nanny Cay. 
Horizon charters I believe is located there too. 

The Catamaran company has some good boats and the Horizon charters had some good boats too. I believe either one will work for you.

I have also done some deliveries for the Moorings and I would personal vouch that they offer great service etc. They have the biggest fleet in Tortola. 

In terms of sailing, I have sailed on both Cats and Monohauls. By far the monohauls are the most fun to sail in my opinion. However if you want comfort, no keeling, and room for a big crew I would recommend a cat. In my last sail, it was a cat. We had 6 adults on a 38 Lagoon and it was very roomy.

Good luck with your trip.

Tiger


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

Author: Austinsailor 
Does anyone have any recommendations for chartering/sailing books on the BVI or Antigua? 

I believe the most common one is "Cruising Guide to the Virgin Islands" by Nancy and Simon Scott. It served us well on our 2 recent charters in the BVIs. Have fun!

Duane


----------



## MGFraser (Feb 23, 2001)

I am going to differ with other posters here and suggest you go to the Grenadines, namely charter out of St. Vincent. My wife and I did our first bareboat charter out of Grenada (Horizon) and went north up through the Grenadines (July/2003) and this past summer (July/2004) chartered out of St. Lucia and went south. The sailing is marvelous and the islands are wonderful. We took a skipper with us for the first couple of days last year to help us aclimatize, this summer we did not need it.
I have been to the BVI (took basic sailing lessons back in 2000) and it does not compare in sailing conditions or that remote Caribbean feel. (my opinion only). Go for the gusto!


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

MGFraser suggests a different sailing area. If somebody opts for the Windwards instead of the Leewards (i.e. Antigua, St. Maarten etc.), why not start from Martinique, sail down to St. Lucia (Marigot Bay and Deux Pitons among others) and then make a tour of the Grenadines (Bequia, Moustique, Canouan, Mayreau, Tobago Cays, Palm Island, Union Island, Pt St. Vincent, while Grenada is NOT worth the extra leg). Nevertheless, this is a two week trip, while BVI is feasible in one week!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

BVI Sailing Book - Virgin Islands Cruising Guide by Nancy & Simon Scott (11th edition is out now) is very, very good. Has everything you need socially & sailing wise for BVI.
Some Charter cos used to include free when you booked with them.......seems to be changing........you can order online www.cruisingguides.com, check library (even earlie editions can get you started) or Sailing retailer ie; West Matine plus bookstores


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

May we invite you to visit our website and recommend to start in Martinique. From here you can visit St Lucia and St Vincent & the Grenadines.

We also would like to recommend to book a sailing holiday with professional cahrter given the weather conditions and experience needed.

You can send us an e-mail for additional information or visit our website:

www.wishfulsailing.com

Kind regards
Wishful Sailing Company


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I can see why your company is called ''Wishful''. You must be really wishful if you think that placing your blatant self promotion on a advertising prohibited site will get you a lick of business. Any company that shows such total disrespect for the rules of an Internet site could only be expected to have the same total disregard for other ethical conventions. From your clearly dishonest approach to advertising on sites where advertising is prohibited and the rudeness implied by your multiple posts, only a sucker would ever consider doing business with you, and while allegedly there’s one born every minute, even a real rube would spot you for a charlatan from a mile away. Just my thoughts here.


----------



## Austinsailor (Sep 16, 2004)

I agree. This is the wrong place to be soliciting sales.


----------



## JanW (Nov 17, 2004)

Customs clearance from BVI to USVI and back. We are chartering in the BVI and would like to visit St. John but I''ve heard that it can take many hours. Can anyone help clarify and give me insight into the process at Cruz Bay and when returning to BVI? 

Thanks.


----------

